# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  6. Где-то читала, что если кормить правильно, то колики - это миф

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!

_6. С коликами тоже не понятно, где-то читала, что, если кормить правильно, то колики - это миф._

*Другие вопросы*

----------


## Jazz

Правильное прикладывание к груди, исключает одну из возможных причин дискомфорта малыша - заглатывание воздуха.
Кормление по требованию и отказ от "мамозаменителей" способобствуют психологическому комфорту малыша. Пишут, что это также снижает вероятность появления колик.
Но это не все. Мы прикладывались правильно, кормимся по требованию, сОсок-бутылок не признаем, но мелкий все равно мучился.
Много разной информации находила про колики, но четкого представления о том, что же это такое, у меня так и не сложилось.
Не заметила взаимосвязи между приемом всяких лекарств, которые рекомендуют при коликах (СабСимплекс, БэйбиКалм, Плантекс), и облегчением мучений моего мелкого.
Также не заметила взаимосвязи между моим питанием и коликами мелкого. Вот газиков у него бывало больше, если я наемся, к примеру, чечевицы.  Но это его не беспокоило, он возился, пукал и улыбался.  Так что, по-моему, колики не равно газики.
Зато для себя "записала" действительно действующие средства:
1) ношение в слинге
2) ношение "торчком" у папы на руках.
Вот так.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Настя, хотела тут у тебя спросить про колики. А в чем выражались Тимошкины мучения?
Колики были только один раз в день или несколько?
У меня девочка плачет практически на каждый сон. Я пытаюсь понять, может, это колики у нее. Ношение в слинге, а точнее укачивания на руках спасают, да. Остальное - нет.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот тут очень хорошо про колики, про то, что с ними делать и надо ли лечить:

http://www.materinstvo.ru/art/2850

От себя добавлю, что автора статьи, педиатра Суламифь Вольфсон, знаю уже больше года, всегда с ней консультируюсь. И вообще она большая умничка. У нее есть дивный ЖЖ, она там и про питание кормящей мамы пишет, и про прививки, и про все-про все, что связано с младенцами. Надо будет поискать ссылочку.

Кстати, только благодаря Суламифь я поняла, что у Лизы нет коликов.

----------


## Jazz

> Настя, хотела тут у тебя спросить про колики. А в чем выражались Тимошкины мучения?
> Колики были только один раз в день или несколько?


Ой, постарюсь вспомнить: я тогда еще мало что записывала, а первые месяцы остались в памяти как-то очень мутно...
Выражались они в ежевечерних воплях. Вот уже вроде бы и пора укладываться спать на ночь, даю Тиму сисю. Он минут 20-30 сосет, а потом бросает и начинает плакать. И в этот момент дать ему грудь, чтобы успокоить нереально. Через какое-то время чуть успокаивается, тихонько хнычет, может согласиться приложиться к груди. А потом - снова здорово! И так по 2-3 часа каждую ночь.
Продолжалось это примерно с Тимошкиных 3 недель до 2,5 месяцев. Мы как раз с 2 месяцев высаживаться начали; может, это помогло, а может, просто совпало. А еще под конец обнаружили, что помогает закрыться с мелким в темной ванной и включить воду посильнее (чтоб шумела) - в такой обстановке Тим брал грудь и успокаивался.
А из той статьи, ссылку на которую Оксана подсказала, думаю, у нас бы еще подействовал способ с вечерними прогулками в слинге.
Мне, в принципе, все равно было, колики это или нет. Мне вообще, этот термин не нравится за его неконкретность. Я просто искала способ, как помочь мелкому.

----------


## Kusya

еще одна интересная статья про колики http://eroditelstvo.ucoz.ru/publ/gru...ki/113-1-0-367

----------


## kiara

По-моему, это чудовищная статья про колики....Цареградская, конечно, хорошо налаживает ГВ, но её утверждения, не предположения, мнение или возможные догадки,а именно категоричные утверждения, о "мигрени", "сексопатологиях" - это просто бред. Как впрочем и все подобные её рассуждения. Как впрочем и мысль о самой болезни под названием "мигрень" - нет такой болезни)))) Боль -это всегда следствие, а не причина... Да, я не люблю Цареградскую)
Писала уже в прошлый раз про колики. но Ку нажал кнопочку и все)))
Пробую повторить.
У моих сыновей не было ничего похожего на колики. Вообще. При чем, кормила я их не правильно. В смысле у нас не было идеально налаженного гв. Первого вообще 2 недели кормила сцеженным из простой бутылки, потом правда, поняла, что дурь делаю-послала всех умных и стала кормить как чувствовала-то есть грудью. Со вторым, столкнулась с отказами, приходилось трижды возвращать своенравного сыночку на грудь. При всех этих весьма ощутимых трудностях никаких беспокойств, регулярных или эпизодических, у них не было. Первый вообще не плакал, совсем, даже не кричал, любое недовольство выражал сопением или кряхтением. Второй умел орать, прям басом) - мужик) но концерт был лишь по поводу промедления при желании получить грудь, ждать не желал ни секунды! Наверно, мне очень повезло. Но все таки, какая-то причина в отсутствии колик, наверно, есть. Вот понять бы - какая.

----------


## Polixenia

> Выражались они в ежевечерних воплях. Вот уже вроде бы и пора укладываться спать на ночь, даю Тиму сисю. Он минут 20-30 сосет, а потом бросает и начинает плакать. И в этот момент дать ему грудь, чтобы успокоить нереально. Через какое-то время чуть успокаивается, тихонько хнычет, может согласиться приложиться к груди. А потом - снова здорово! И так по 2-3 часа каждую ночь.
> Продолжалось это примерно с Тимошкиных 3 недель до 2,5 месяцев. Мы как раз с 2 месяцев высаживаться начали; может, это помогло, а может, просто совпало. А еще под конец обнаружили, что помогает закрыться с мелким в темной ванной и включить воду посильнее (чтоб шумела) - в такой обстановке Тим брал грудь и успокаивался.
> А из той статьи, ссылку на которую Оксана подсказала, думаю, у нас бы еще подействовал способ с вечерними прогулками в слинге.
> Мне, в принципе, все равно было, колики это или нет. Мне вообще, этот термин не нравится за его неконкретность. Я просто искала способ, как помочь мелкому.


Кстати, причина плача у груди - это не всегда колики. Это может быть одним из признаков лактазной недостаточности у малыша. Но наверняка это может показать только анализ кала на углеводы. 

Шум воды - относится к категории, так называемых, "белых" шумов. И они не раздражают слух младенца. Эти шумы похожи на те, что он слышит, находясь в матке. Поэтому даже рекомендуют, чтобы малыш успокоился, включать или воду, или радиоприемник на помехи настраивать, или фен включать. У меня дочка тоже под шум воды любила спать. И под фен! 

И мы тоже гуляли в слинге по вечерам с Лизиных полутора-двух месяцев и месяцев до пяти, наверное. Она по вечерам активная становилась очень. Выражалось это в том, что она начинала интенсивно сосать грудь. Ну, например, часов с 7-ми вечера и до полуночи - почти без перерыва. Она сосала и спала. Если забирала грудь, начинала плакать. В общем, мы стали вечерами гулять. В слинге. Выходили часиков в 8, возвращались часам к 11-ти. Деть сладко спал, даже когда мы, не вынимая из слинга, укладывали ее на кровать. Я искренне радовалась, что дочка родилась весной, когда тепло, день длинный и т.д. Потому что осенью-зимой вечерами-ночами гулять как-то стремно :Smile:

----------


## molly

> Девочки, моей хорошей подруге скоро рожать и у нее возникает много вопросов. Сама задать их пока волнуется, но все ответы с благодарностью прочтет. Тоже попробую ответить. Интересует опыт ВСЕХ!
> 
> _6. С коликами тоже не понятно, где-то читала, что, если кормить правильно, то колики - это миф._
> 
> *Другие вопросы*


 Колики почти у всех бывают. Даже если кормить правильно, всё равно воздух попадает и у нас животик болел. Облегчение было только если из бутылочки докармливала (<здесь была реклама средства против детей>). нам её врач посоветовала

----------


## Домик в деревне

Добрый день, т.е. у вашего малыша были колики и врач посоветовала против колик докорм из бутылочки? Это в Калуге врач? Как ее зовут, в какой поликлинике принимает? Пусть страна знает своих героев =))
Просто в первый раз слышу, чтобы бутылочка решала вопрос коликов.
А в каком возрасте у малыша колики прошли? После того, как они прошли, вам удалось кормить без бутылочки?

----------


## kiara

Вот всегда меня удивляло и будет удивлять это взрослое "все равно"....Кому все равно?! Маме или ребенку?)))) Малышу ни разу ни все равно! И откуда известно, что заранее уже "все равно"?! Нет человека, который бы испробовал ВСЁ, чтобы получить результат, но есть масса людей, что с упорством утверждают, все уже "все равно".
Видимо, мы с моими детьми как раз из числа "не всех")))))
И судя по всему - речь не о ГВ идет(((((((((((((( А может вообще - банально реклама?))))))))))

----------


## polya

Ох... честно считаю, что колики как таковые не колики  и не проблемы с жкт, это тот самый "стодневный плач" малыша. О чем он плачет, приходя в этот мир: мирится с его несовершенством, проявляет свой характер или что-то еще? не знаю. 
Мой Матвей, старший, дал мне насладиться этими самыми коликами вполне: он начал плакать еще в РД. Я прыгала с ним по палате с грудью на перевес все 4 ночи и еще 3 мес дома. Какие мы только анализы не сдавали - все отлично. Коляску не признавал, гуляли только в слинге, в кровате не спал и дня. И днем и ночью на руках. С грудью  в ззубах. И очень сильно плакал, орал просто. А потом в один день как отрезало...
И знаете - я верю, неслучайно он был такой. Если бы он спал и ел, я бы никогда не допустила мысли о СС, ношении на руках, кормлении по требованию. Он пришел в этот мир и переделал нас с мужем, открыл нам глаза на воспитание. И в дальнейшем, я как-то проще воспринимала его характер, зная его суть, своенравие и т.п.
Младший - противоположность. Наверное, он воспитает в нис другие качества.

С питанием колики вообще ничего общего не имеют, на мой взгляд.

----------


## yakudza

я тут "погуглила" про "стодневный плач". Я так понимаю, имеются в виду первые сто дней жизни малыша? тогда с радостью должна признать, что мы этого избежали. (Или это и в 4-6 мес. бывает?)
Могу сказать, что кормимся мы не всегда правильно. По-началу плохо брали грудь, с воздухом. Но от этого только срыгивали, колики, вроде, не беспокоили, т-т-т... Мое питание тоже не повлияло. Бывает и жареное, и сдобное. Не ем только капусту, бобовые и то, что может вызывать алергию (помидор, цитрусовые, шоколад).

----------


## kiara

> Ох... честно считаю, что колики как таковые не колики  и не проблемы с жкт, это тот самый "стодневный плач" малыша. О чем он плачет, приходя в этот мир: мирится с его несовершенством, проявляет свой характер или что-то еще? не знаю. 
> Мой Матвей, старший, дал мне насладиться этими самыми коликами вполне: он начал плакать еще в РД. Я прыгала с ним по палате с грудью на перевес все 4 ночи и еще 3 мес дома. Какие мы только анализы не сдавали - все отлично. Коляску не признавал, гуляли только в слинге, в кровате не спал и дня. И днем и ночью на руках. С грудью  в ззубах. И очень сильно плакал, орал просто. А потом в один день как отрезало...
> И знаете - я верю, неслучайно он был такой. Если бы он спал и ел, я бы никогда не допустила мысли о СС, ношении на руках, кормлении по требованию. Он пришел в этот мир и переделал нас с мужем, открыл нам глаза на воспитание. И в дальнейшем, я как-то проще воспринимала его характер, зная его суть, своенравие и т.п.
> Младший - противоположность. Наверное, он воспитает в нис другие качества.
> С питанием колики вообще ничего общего не имеют, на мой взгляд.


 Ой, как хорошо и верно написано! Прям несколько раз перечитала. И так мудро! Молодцы вы Катерин, все четверо)

----------


## Jazz

> Ох... честно считаю, что колики как таковые не колики  и не проблемы с жкт, это тот самый "стодневный плач" малыша. О чем он плачет, приходя в этот мир: мирится с его несовершенством, проявляет свой характер или что-то еще? не знаю. 
> Мой Матвей, старший, дал мне насладиться этими самыми коликами вполне: он начал плакать еще в РД. Я прыгала с ним по палате с грудью на перевес все 4 ночи и еще 3 мес дома. Какие мы только анализы не сдавали - все отлично. Коляску не признавал, гуляли только в слинге, в кровате не спал и дня. И днем и ночью на руках. С грудью  в ззубах. И очень сильно плакал, орал просто. А потом в один день как отрезало...
> И знаете - я верю, неслучайно он был такой.





> Он пришел в этот мир и переделал нас с мужем, открыл нам глаза на воспитание. И в дальнейшем, я как-то проще воспринимала его характер, зная его суть, своенравие и т.п.





> С питанием колики вообще ничего общего не имеют, на мой взгляд.


Катя, ППКС!

----------


## polya

> я тогда с радостью должна признать, что мы этого избежали. (Или это и в 4-6 мес. бывает?)


вспомнилась фрази Сирзов: если вы сомневаетесь, колики у ребенка или нет, вы точно с этим не сталкивались.)

Я вообще одно время много заморачивалась с темой не только колик, а вообще - почему одним родителям даются ТАКИЕ дети (которые плохо спят даже рядом с мамой, капризные, порой очень серьезные и настороженные). Вот неслучайно. Наши дети и воспитание их - это отработка не только наших программ, но и программ наших родителей, того, как они нас воспитывали. Шанс что-то поменять в семье (семье в глобальном смысле: 2-3-4 поколения возможно.)
Пример нас. Я сама в детстве орала по рассказам бабушки так, что заходилась и синела, а мама сидела и качала меня в кроватке(!!!) ночами, грудью не кормила. А я, наверное, уже тогда понимала, что к маме под сисю хочу. И вот проходит 23 года. Мой старший сын, копия меня и де-жа-вю. И все могло пойти по прежнему пути - смесь - кровать и т.п. Слава богу не пошло.  вот честно, мы как-то его отогрели, мягче он стал, открылся миру. Понятно, что для этого мне пришлось поменять себя.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Мне очень понравилась версия, которую написала Polya. Не один из моих детей не мучился так называемыми коликами, мне в этом смысле повезло. Напротив, первые полгода были самыми спокойными, малыши только ели, спали и кряхтели если что не так. Самой капризной из всех моих детей, была Юлечка средняя, она проявляла неудовольствие, помурлыкивала так, попискивала, но не кричала сильно. Когда кормила грудью никаких докормов из бутылочек не было. За своим питанием конечно следила, но не до фанатизма. Хочу сказать, что я и сама в детстве была очень спокойным ребенком. Спала вместе с мамулей (нонсенс!) под протесты бабули, грудь кушала почти до трех лет и благополучно самоотлучилась в связи с новой беременностью мамули (у нас с братом 4 г разница) Вот такая вот история. Никакими коликами я тоже не мучилась.

----------


## molly

я кормила сцеженным молочком из бутылочки и были колики. педиатр проверила, что дисбиоза нет и предположила что колики от того, что воздух заглатывает во время кормления. посоветовала поменять бутылочку на антиколиковую и после этого мы перестали мучиться. а так первый месяц мучились. сейчас кормлю смешанно - и из бутылочки <здесь снова была реклама средства против детей> и из сиси (перед сном и 1 раз ночью)

----------


## IRISCHKA

А почему педиатр не посоветовала и не помогла наладить грудное вскармлевание? А почему вы кормили сцеженным молоком, а не из груди? Извините за вопрос, просто я с этим не сталкивалась, не могу понять причины. Хотя понимаю, что безусловно, они имеют место.

----------


## molly

по причине работы - приходится надолго отлучаться

----------


## IRISCHKA

А-а-а, понятно. Просто об этом не подумала вообще. Сама сижу с детьми круглосуточно, кайфую и думаю все такие.

----------


## molly

ага  :Smile:  жаль, что бывает не только так, а по-разному

----------


## IRISCHKA

Для моей Сонечки (младшей) сися - это все. Мы когда разлучаемся (приходится уезжать по делам) и  она, любительница поговорить, поотвечать на мои вопросы, при встречи не реагирует ни на что, ни на какие распросы, а видит только сисю и лезет к ней. А ей почти 1,5 года. С трудом представляю себе если б ей было пару месяцев и прешлось разлучаться... Но у меня есть и другой опыт ; свою среднюю дочь я кормила до 7 месяцев (уже будучи беременной другой), у них разница - ровно год. Так вот хотела кормить тандемом (педиатр посоветовала), но дочь наотрез отказалась от груди, попыталась сцеженным молоком кормить, тоже увы.

----------


## летняя мама

> Кстати, причина плача у груди - это не всегда колики. Это может быть одним из признаков лактазной недостаточности у малыша. Но наверняка это может показать только анализ кала на углеводы.


Анализы показали эту самую недостаточность(.  При норме углеводов менее 0,25 у сына 1,68.  
Анализы сдать сама решила в Инвитро, т.к. ребенка явно что-то беспокоит. Хочет есть, начинает сосать -изгибается и орет до хрипоты.  Частый стул, подгузы меняем в режиме нонстоп. Прибавка в весе небольшая 600 гр, учитывая что родился 2800 , и немного раньше срока (третье кесарево, сильно истончен нижний сегмент матки, врачи не решились тянуть до конца срока). 
Врач пока предложил 3 варианта :
1.  Самый простой, но самый плохой(врач тоже так считает) -безлактазная смесь.
2. Принимать Лактаза Бэби или Лактозар. Сцедить перед кормлением 20-30 мл молока, растворить капсулу Лактозара, подождать минут 5 (для ферментации), покормить из бутылки , потом дать грудь. 
Здесь 2 минуса - как это совместить с кормлением по требованию?(ребенок и так беспокойный, а тут совсем оборется) и по отзывам -и Лактаза бэби и Лактозар вызывают запоры.
3. Для начала врач предложил просто скорректировать диету и сцеживать примерно 30 мл молока перед кормлением и выливать (то самое нежирное переднее, в котором больше всего углеводов). Мне немного непонятно -ведь эти углеводы тоже нужны ребенку для нормального развития. Да и молока у меня , мягко говоря, не залейся.  А если еще и выливать..

Вообщем, не знаю что и делать... И делать ли вообще.  Прошу совета.

----------


## kiara

Ох,Оля,бедный сынуля,да и вас тоже жалко!
Попадалась статья в ДР (убей не помню номер,но может кто тут поможет) как раз о лн, мысль статьи в том-что лн, мягко говоря -не существует.... То есть даже анализ на норму углеводов-это всего лишь притянутый за уши очередной норматив,не понятный для кого,являющийся стандартом этой самой нормы...и что сдавая 10, все 10 раз вероятно может быть разный результат. 
Может тебе поискать информации на сайтах акев и лялечелиги? Может и наши девчонки-консультанты что толковое подскажут.
Сил вам с сынулей все это пережить,ну и я бы билась за третий вариант. Чем вообще оборачивается вариант игнорировать ситуацию с анализами и кормить,считая это "трудностями с гв"?
А 600 гр почему мало для прибавки? У нас первые три месяца и разок того меньше было,после 3 только пончиком стал)

----------


## kiara

Не нашла пока ту статью, но вот как раз про ценность молока "перелнего" и "заднего" http://www.domrebenok.ru/blog/Moloko-pered-i-zad/
Совет врача сцедить 30 мл -в сущности бессмыслен...

----------


## летняя мама

> Ох,Оля,бедный сынуля,да и вас тоже жалко!
> Попадалась статья в ДР (убей не помню номер,но может кто тут поможет) как раз о лн, мысль статьи в том-что лн, мягко говоря -не существует....


Ну вот да , отсюда собственно и вопрос, а стоит ли что делать (в смысле лечить). Я вообще не сторонник лечить "анализы". Просто вижу, что детка страдает. 
У малыша еще и билирубин был сильно повышен. Так что не исключаю . что ферментная система незрелая еще у него. 
600 гр может и не мало. Сравниваю с Аришей. Она на 100 гр больше родилась, и за первый месяц 800 набрала. А в год 7100 весила. В 5 лет с жутчайшим кетоацидозом неделю под капельницей валялась. Ферментная недостаточность, которую  Болибок Н.Г.  еще в месяц от роду заподозрила.
Понимаю, что все дети разные. Но как-то вот невольно проецирую со старшей на младшего.
Врач пока тоже за ГВ. Говорит недельку-другую понаблюдать, изменив диету. Без лечения. 
Правда, до кучи назначил анализ на копрологию. 


Разговаривала еще с зав. по лечебной части на Вилонова. Она вообще посоветовала отстать от ребенка и поменьше ходить к врачам. Она тоже двумя руками за ГВ. Во как!)

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Анализы показали эту самую недостаточность(.  При норме углеводов менее 0,25 у сына 1,68.  
> Анализы сдать сама решила в Инвитро, т.к. ребенка явно что-то беспокоит. Хочет есть, начинает сосать -изгибается и орет до хрипоты.  Частый стул, подгузы меняем в режиме нонстоп. Прибавка в весе небольшая 600 гр, учитывая что родился 2800 , и немного раньше срока (третье кесарево, сильно истончен нижний сегмент матки, врачи не решились тянуть до конца срока). 
> Врач пока предложил 3 варианта :
> 1.  Самый простой, но самый плохой(врач тоже так считает) -безлактазная смесь.
> 2. Принимать Лактаза Бэби или Лактозар. Сцедить перед кормлением 20-30 мл молока, растворить капсулу Лактозара, подождать минут 5 (для ферментации), покормить из бутылки , потом дать грудь. 
> Здесь 2 минуса - как это совместить с кормлением по требованию?(ребенок и так беспокойный, а тут совсем оборется) и по отзывам -и Лактаза бэби и Лактозар вызывают запоры.
> 3. Для начала врач предложил просто скорректировать диету и сцеживать примерно 30 мл молока перед кормлением и выливать (то самое нежирное переднее, в котором больше всего углеводов). Мне немного непонятно -ведь эти углеводы тоже нужны ребенку для нормального развития. Да и молока у меня , мягко говоря, не залейся.  А если еще и выливать..
> 
> Вообщем, не знаю что и делать... И делать ли вообще.  Прошу совета.


я не врач, не консультант по гв, просто из того, что читала и для себя запоминала. анализ кала на углеводы не показателен, у мальчиков вообще пищеварительная система дольше устанавливает свою работу. норма стула при достаточной прибавке в весе от 1 раза в несколько дней до -- после каждого кормления.
акушерка, к которой я на курсы по уходу за младенцами ходила, мне рекомендовала тогда давать примадофилус, их в молоке можно развести и сразу дать, не ждать несколько минут. давать можно не из бутылки, а из ложки. они для того, чтобы лучше усваивалось.
у меня у самой большая проблема с тем, чтобы сцедить больше 10 мл молока, сыну разводила в этих 10 мл. 
следить за прибавкой в весе не чаще 1 раз в неделю, каждый день взвешивать неинформативно.
600гр., вроде, прибавка по нижней границе нормы, но вполне.

мои оба старшие много плакали первые месяцы, просто поддержки пост.

----------


## летняя мама

> давать примадофилус
> 
> следить за прибавкой в весе не чаще 1 раз в неделю, каждый день взвешивать неинформативно.
> 600гр., вроде, прибавка по нижней границе нормы, но вполне.
> 
> просто поддержки пост.


спасибо большое!)

примадофилус и весы доставать только по выходным, в будни -на фиг! -это мне зав. в пол-ке сказала.

муж зашел в Айболит. Ему отсоветовали Лактазу покупать. Говорят - БАД и незачем  экспериментировать с ребенком.

*Домик в деревне*, я поняла, что Вы примадофилус давали. А какие были причины? Помогло?

----------


## kazangi

> Анализы показали эту самую недостаточность(.  При норме углеводов менее 0,25 у сына 1,68.  
> Анализы сдать сама решила в Инвитро, т.к. ребенка явно что-то беспокоит. Хочет есть, начинает сосать -изгибается и орет до хрипоты.  Частый стул, подгузы меняем в режиме нонстоп. Прибавка в весе небольшая 600 гр, учитывая что родился 2800 , и немного раньше срока (третье кесарево, сильно истончен нижний сегмент матки, врачи не решились тянуть до конца срока). 
> Врач пока предложил 3 варианта :
> 1.  Самый простой, но самый плохой(врач тоже так считает) -безлактазная смесь.
> 2. Принимать Лактаза Бэби или Лактозар. Сцедить перед кормлением 20-30 мл молока, растворить капсулу Лактозара, подождать минут 5 (для ферментации), покормить из бутылки , потом дать грудь. 
> Здесь 2 минуса - как это совместить с кормлением по требованию?(ребенок и так беспокойный, а тут совсем оборется) и по отзывам -и Лактаза бэби и Лактозар вызывают запоры.
> 3. Для начала врач предложил просто скорректировать диету и сцеживать примерно 30 мл молока перед кормлением и выливать (то самое нежирное переднее, в котором больше всего углеводов). Мне немного непонятно -ведь эти углеводы тоже нужны ребенку для нормального развития. Да и молока у меня , мягко говоря, не залейся.  А если еще и выливать..
> 
> Вообщем, не знаю что и делать... И делать ли вообще.  Прошу совета.


делайте по п.3, если не будет ухудшения (может такое быть, т.к. лактазная при бездействии имеет свойство усиливаться), а углеводы и в заднем молоке есть, но в меньшем количестве.
 если не поможет, то по п.2 - только не из бутылки, а из несосательных предметов - ложки, поильника, шприца... на самом деле многие так довольно быстро решают проблему, кишечник просто дозревает и начинает сам справляться, просто надо время это попринимать ферменты извне. А п.1 - полный бред))

----------


## kazangi

а, ну и чередовать груди не чаще, чем через 2-3 часа, это тоже влияет

----------


## Домик в деревне

> спасибо большое!)
> 
> примадофилус и весы доставать только по выходным, в будни -на фиг! -это мне зав. в пол-ке сказала.
> 
> муж зашел в Айболит. Ему отсоветовали Лактазу покупать. Говорят - БАД и незачем  экспериментировать с ребенком.
> 
> *Домик в деревне*, я поняла, что Вы примадофилус давали. А какие были причины? Помогло?


чтобы усваивалось лучше. молока было мало.
вроде, помогало.

----------

